# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Κ/Π Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος

## Παναγιώτης

Σήμερα στην εποχή των οπτικών ινών, των ασυρμάτων δικτύων, των δορυφόρων και της κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι δύσκολο ν ακαταλάβουμε ότι υπήρχε μια εποχή που το τηλέφωνο ήταν πολυτέλεια. Από το 1890 είχε ξεκινήσει να βάζει τηλέφωνα στην Ελλάδα μια βρετανική εταιρεία. Το δίκτυο τηλεφώνων που υπήρχε προπολεμικά καταστράφηκε με τον πόλεμο. οπότε έπρεπε μετά τον πόλεμο να ξαναφτιαχτεί. Το πίο δύσολο κομμάτι ήταν η σύνδεση των νησιών.
chart.jpg
Εδώ μπαίνει αυτό το καράβι ναυπηγήθηκε πρινα από εκατό χρόνια περίπου στo στο ναυπηγείο Newport News ShipbuildingΗΠΑ το 1909 σαν SS Joseph Henry. Το 1947 παραχωρήθηκε στην Ελλάδα και χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τα ΤΤΤ (Ταχυδρομείο Τηλεγραφία Τηλεφωνία), το 1949 μεταφέρθηκε στον νεοσύστατο τότε ΟΤΕ. Μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 πόντιζε καλώδια ή επιδιόρθωνε κατεστραμμένα (από άγκυρες, δίχτυα κ.λπ.). Αποσύρθηκε και ήταν να πάει για κόψιμο, με πρωτοβουλία εφοπλιστών διασώθηκε παραχωρήθηκε στο ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου και σήμερα είναι αγκυροβολημένο στο Άλσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στο Τροκαντερό. Βέβαια όπως φάι8νεται και στις φωτογραφίες χρειάζεται ν α γίνει ένας δεξαμενισμός κατά τα άλλα το βαπόρι είναι σε σχετικά καλή κατάσταση.
Μερικά στοιχεία:
GRT: 601 κόροι
NRT: 409 κόροι
Μήκος: 50,29 m
Πλάτος: 9,75 m
Βύθισμα: 5,18 m
Διακριτικό Κλήσης: SWER
Thalis1.jpg
Thalis2.jpg
Thalis3.jpg
plaka.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η γέφυρα του βαποριού
Thalis4.jpg
CallSign.jpg
Thalis5jpg.jpg
Thalis6.jpg
Thalis7.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βαπόρι έχει δύο παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές τριπλής εκτόνωσης. Τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τον έχουμε δει σε άλλο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα στοιχεία αν κάποιος ξέρει ιπποδύναμη, πίεση ατμού κ.λπ. ευπρόσδεκτο. Διακρίνονται και τα χειριστήρια της μηχανής που γίνονταν με τις εντολές που έδινε η γέφυρα με τον τηλέγραφο.
Thalis8jpg.jpg
Thalis9.jpg
Thalis10.jpg
Thalis11.jpg
Thalis12.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μερικές ακόμα από το μηχανοστάσιο
Thalis14.jpg

Ηλεκτρομηχανή και κεντρικός πίνακας:
Thalis13.jpg

Η αριστερή μηχανή, διακρίνονται οι τρεις κύλινδροι της τριπλής εκτόνωσης
Thalis15.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην κουβέρτα...

Thalis16.jpg

Thalis17.jpg

Thalis18.jpg

Thalis19.jpg

Thalis20.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

φοβερές φωτογραφίες   :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> φοβερές φωτογραφίες


Φοβερές φωτογραφίες και εξαιρετική αναλυτική παρουσίαση (ως συνήθως βέβαια) από τον Παναγιώτη.  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην κουζίνα:
Thalis21.jpg
Thalis22.jpg
Thalis23.jpg

Καμπίνα:
Thalis24.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω μπεί σ' αυτό το ιστορικό σκαρι και η αίσθηση ήταν μοναδική! Ταξίδι στο χρόνο....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το βαπόρι έχει δύο παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές τριπλής εκτόνωσης. Τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τον έχουμε δει σε άλλο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα στοιχεία αν κάποιος ξέρει ιπποδύναμη, πίεση ατμού κ.λπ. ευπρόσδεκτο. Διακρίνονται και τα χειριστήρια της μηχανής που γίνονταν με τις εντολές που έδινε η γέφυρα με τον τηλέγραφο.
> Thalis8jpg.jpg
> Thalis9.jpg
> Thalis10.jpg
> Thalis11.jpg
> Thalis12.jpg


Τελικά βρήκα στοιχεία στο Μουσείο Τηλεπικοινωνιών του ΟΤΕ
Έχει συνολική ιπποδύναμη 1.006 hp (~750 kW) που μπορύσε να του δώσει ταχύτητα 11,3 κόμβων.
Να σημειώσουμε ότι είναι οι μηχανές από τη ναυπήγησή του δηλαδή είναι περίπου εκατό χρόνων μηχανές!!!

----------


## nautikos

Να προσθεσω ακομα οτι ναυπηγηθηκε το 1909 στα ναυπηγεια _Newport News SB & DD Co_. Εχει χωρητικοτητα _600 τονους_, μηκος_142 ft_, πλατος _32 ft_, κοιλο_ 11.8 ft_.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Να προσθεσω ακομα οτι ναυπηγηθηκε το 1909 στα ναυπηγεια _Newport News SB & DD Co_. Εχει χωρητικοτητα _600 τονους_, μηκος_142 ft_, πλατος _32 ft_, κοιλο_ 11.8 ft_.


Υπάρχου μικροδιαφορές στις διαστάσεις ανάλογα με την πηγή το πιθανότερο να είναι σύγχυση μεταξύ Loa και Lbp ή αν είναι είναι μέγιστες ή αυτές που υπολογίζονται στην καταμέτρηση. Στο πιστοποιητικό του Υπουργείου Άμυνας των ΗΠΑ (του πρώτου "ιδιοκτήτη" του πλοίου) στη γέφυρα του πλοίου που φαίνεται σε φωτογραφία στο πρώτο μήνυμα δίνει μήκος 165 ft, πλάτος 32 ft, βύθισμα 17 ft και GRT 601 κόροι από αυτά έβγαλα τα στοιχεία στο πρώτο μήνυμα:



> Μερικά στοιχεία:
> GRT: 601 κόροι
> NRT: 409 κόροι
> Μήκος: 50,29 m
> Πλάτος: 9,75 m
> Βύθισμα: 5,18 m


Το ναυπηγείο στην παρουσίασή του (http://www.nn.northropgrumman.com/ca...ipsBuiltBy.pdf) στη σελίδα 12 δίνει μήκος (Loa) 167’7” (167 ft 7 ins), πλάτος 32’0” , βύθισμα 16’4” και εκτόπισμα 800 (μάλλον βρετανικοί τόνοι - long tons). Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου δίνει στην παρουσίαση του πλοίου:Mήκος: 51.26 μ.Πλάτος: 10.34 μ.Βάθος: 6.66 μ.Bύθισμα: 5.18 μ.Σε πόδια αυτές οι διαστάσεις (για να συγκρίνουμε) είναι:Mήκος: 168,18 ft (168' 2'')Πλάτος: 33,92 ft (33' 11'').Βάθος: 21.85 ft (21' 10'')Bύθισμα: 16.99 ft (17').Μάλλον οι τελευταίες είναι και οι πιο σωστές αφού πρέπει να είναι και από τις πιο πρόσφατες καταμετρήσεις του πλοίου. Τέλος πάντων οι διαφορές είναι πολύ μικρές.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου λάβαμε τα παρακάτω στοιχεία και δύο φωτογραφίες του Θαλή. Η πρώτη το 1909 μετά την παραλαβή του και η δεύτερη στη μαρίνα Ζέας πιθανόν μετά την ανακατασκευή του:

*ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΟ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΟ “ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ”*



  Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1909 στα Ναυπηγεία NEWPORT NEWS SHIPBUILDING & DRYDOCK CO., VIRGINIA, ΗΠΑ με το αρχικό όνομα “JOSEPH HENRY” για λογαριασμό της Αμερικανικής Κυβερνήσεως. Μεταβιβάστηκε από την Αμερικανική Κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα το 1947, παραδόθηκε στον ΟΤΕ και μετονομάστηκε σε “Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος”.

  Υπήρξε το πρώτο καλωδιακό ελληνικό πλοίο που ανέλαβε υπηρεσία για την πόντιση και συντήρηση τηλεφωνικών καλωδίων μεταξύ των ελληνικών νησιών. Κατά τη διάρκεια της υπηρεσίας του έως το 1983, οπότε και παροπλίστηκε, πόντισε 140 νέα καλώδια και εξετέλεσε επισκευές σε περισσότερες από 630 γραμμές παλαιότερων καλωδίων. Ο “Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος” είναι το παλαιότερο καλωδιακό πλοίο στον κόσμο, το οποίο διατηρεί μέχρι σήμερα το αρχικό του μηχανοστάσιο με τις 2 πρωτότυπες ατμομηχανές προώσεως.  Είναι ακόμα το παλαιότερο πλοίο καταχωρημένο στα Ελληνικά Νηολόγια με υψηλής στάθμης τεχνικές προδιαγραφές. 

  Ο “Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος” έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα να είναι αυτό καθεαυτό ένα Πλωτό Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Μουσείο, διότι, εκτός της παλαιάς κατασκευής του, που αντικατοπτρίζει την τεχνολογία της εποχής του, εξακολουθεί να έχει μέχρι σήμερα άθικτο τον ατμοκίνητο μηχανισμό της ποντίσεως καλωδίων.  Πέρα από αυτό, επάνω στο πλοίο υπάρχουν και εκθέματα που αναφέρονται στην εξέλιξη των τηλεπικοινωνιών από τις αρχές του αιώνα μας, καθώς και διάφορα σχετικά όργανα όπως οπτικοί τηλέγραφοι, ραντάρ, κλπ.

Kύρια χαρακτηριστικά

Χρόνος καθελκύσεως:            30/12/1908Χρόνος παραδόσεως:              31/03/1909Mήκος:                                    51.26 μ.Πλάτος:                                   10.34      μ.Βάθος:                                     6.66      μ.Bύθισμα:                                 5.18 μ.Πρόωση:                                  Διά      2 παλινδρομικών ατμομηχανών, συνδεδεμένωνκατΆευθείαν διά 2 ελίκων
Ιπποδύναμη:                            1.006Tαχύτητα:                                11.3 ν.μ.
  Στις αρχές Ιουνίου του 1991 παραχωρήθηκε στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου, το οποίο ανέλαβε την επισκευή και αποκατάστασή του ώστε να γίνει “Πλωτό Μουσείο για Πολιτιστικούς, Εκπαιδευτικούς και Επιστημονικούς Σκοπούς”. Αμέσως μετά την παραλαβή του πλοίου, σχηματίστηκε ομάδα εμπειρογνωμόνων με σκοπό να καταγράψει λεπτομερώς τις φθορές και ζημιές και να προγραμματίσει τις εργασίες, ώστε το πλοίο όχι μόνο να αποκατασταθεί στην αρχική του μορφή, αλλά και να καταστεί αξιόπλοο.  

  Ο “Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος” βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένος στο Παλαιό Φάληρο (Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου, Τροκαντερό) δίπλα στο θωρηκτό "Αβέρωφ", στο θαλάσσιο χώρο του ¶λσους Ελληνικής Ναυτικής Παράδοσης. Είναι ανοικτός καθημερινά τα πρωινά για μαθητικές επισκέψεις όλων των βαθμίδων, και Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή από τις 17:00 - 19:00, καθώς και Σαββατοκύριακα από τις 11:00 - 15:00 για το κοινό. Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη.
thalis-1909(small).jpg
Thalis o Milissios - ellimenismeno 1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλετε να κάνουμε μία επίσκεψη στο πλοίο???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ είμαι οκ  :Wink: 

Να ευχαριστήσω τον Παναγιώτη για τις πληροφορίες, το υλικό που βρήκε και το μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλά ο Παναγιώτης, μπορεί να σου βρει και ποιος ήταν ο μπατζανάκης του λοστρόμου στο πρώτο ταξίδι του πλοίου .ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι άσχημη η ιδέα να κάνουμε μια επίσκεψη. Εμένα με εντυπωσίασε ήταν πράγματι ταξίδι στο χρόνο και μπορείς να φανταστείς πως εργάζονταν οι ναυτικοί στα καράβια τα παλιότερα χρόνια. Και να καταλάβεις τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που αντιμετώπιζαν και την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας... Μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στα σημερινά καράβια οι χειρισμοί της μηχανής γίνονται είτε από το μηχανοστάσιο είτε απευθείας από τη γέφυρα με συστήματα τηλεχειρισμού και στα πιο καινούρια με συστήματα Η/Υ. Ας δούμε πως γίνονταν οι χειρισμοί στο Θαλή.
Αν ήθελε η γέφυρα να δώσει εντολή στο μηχανοστάσιο για τις κινήσεις των μηχανών (πρόσω, ανάποδα) ή τις στροφές του (ολοταχώς, ημιταχώς, αργά) έβαζε στην κατάλληλη θέση το μοχλό στον τηλέγραφο της γέφυρας:
Thalis25.jpg

Τότε στο μηχανοστάσιο ο δείκτης στον αντίστοιχο τηλέγραφο πήγαινε στην ίδια θέση δίνοντας αντίστοιχο ηχητικό σήμα:
Thalis26.jpg
Ο μηχανικός αφού επιβεβαίωνε ότι έλαβε την εντολή πηγάινοντας το να αντίστοιχο μοχλό στην ίδια θέση. Με τα χειριστήρια που είδαμε στο τρίτο μήνυμα αυξομείωνε τις στροφές ή ανέστρεφε την φορά περιστροφής της μηχανής και μια που όπως είδαμε οι μηχανές ήταν απευθείας συνδεδεμένες με τους άξονες (χωρίς μειωτήρες) έπρεπε να σταματήσει ο στρόφαλος και να γυρίσει με άλλη φορά για χειρισμούς από πρόσω σε ανάποδα ή το αντίθετο.
Για να μπορεί να καταλάβει η γέφυρα την εξέλιξη των χειρισμών υπήρχαν στροφόμετρα και στη γέφυρα μπροστά από τον τιμονιέρη:
Thalis27.jpg
Για άλλου είδους επικοινωνία με τη μηχανή υπήρχε και μαγνητικό τηλέφωνο (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από τη ναυπήγηση του βαποριού ή αρχικά γινόταν η επικοινωνία με φωναγωγούς και τα τηλέφωνα μπήκαν αργότερα):
Thalis28.jpg

Και το μηχανοστάσιο απαντούσε από αντίστοιχο τηλέφωνο ή φωναγωγό.
Thalis64.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Για άλλου είδους επικοινωνία με τη μηχανή υπήρχε και μαγνητικό τηλέφωνο (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από τη ναυπήγηση του βαποριού ή αρχικά γινόταν η επικοινωνία με φωναγωγούς και τα τηλέφωνα μπήκαν αργότερα)


Tα τηλεφωνα αυτα τοποθετηθηκαν αρκετα χρονια μετα τη ναυπηγηση του πλοιου. Αν προσεξετε τη φωτο, θα δειτε οτι η εταιρεια κατασκευης του τηλεφωνου ειναι η *Hose-McCann* και συμφωνα με το επισημο site της, ιδρυθηκε το *1923* στο _Brooklyn,NY_, οποτε και η τοποθετηση εγινε μετα τη ναυπηγηση του πλοιου :Wink: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ωραίος!!! Σε ευχαριστώ που το έψαξες!!!
¶ρα για καμιά δεκαπενταριά τουλάχιστον χρόνια η συνεννόηση γινόταν με φωναγωγούς που φάινονται στο δέυτερο μήνυμα ( Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2711)
¶ντε να συνεννοηθείς με τις μηχανές να δουλεύουν...

----------


## nautikos

> ¶ντε να συνεννοηθείς με τις μηχανές να δουλεύουν...


Απο οσο γνωριζω (δεν ειχα την τυχη και την ηλικια να τις ζησω απο κοντα :Very Happy: ) οι παλινδρομικες ατμομηχανες ηταν αρκετα ''ησυχες'' και καθαρες. Χαρακτηριστικα ακουγες μονο αυτο το ''_τσαφ-τσουφ_"...:mrgreen:. Αρα πιστευω οτι η επικοινωνια ηταν αρκετα καλη. Εχει μαλιστα το συγκεκριμενο μηχανοστασιο και φυσικο φωτισμο, απευθειας εξοδο στο ντεκ, τελειο ειναι :Very Happy: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευήλια ήταν, για ευάερα και δροσερά δεν ξέρω...

----------


## nautikos

Ποτε ειναι ο καιρος του να παει δεξαμενη για τις απαραιτητες εργασιες συντηρησης? Παντως οταν το ειχα επισκεφτει πριν 2 περιπου χρονια, ειχα διαπιστωσει κατι νερα στις σεντινες του, οχι κατι το ιδιαιτερα ανησυχητικο αλλα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όταν πήγα εγώ πριν κάνα μήνα ήταν στεγνό. Αλλά όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες στο πρώτο μήνυμα χρειάζεται σίγουρα ένα καθάρισμα στα ύφαλα και ένα βάψιμο μια και φαίνονται σκουριές στην ίσαλο. Όπως και επισκευή στο χτυπημένο κομμάτι στην δεξιά πρυμιά μάσκα.
Θα κοιτάξω να επικοινωνήσω με το μουσείο να μάθω λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή το καράβι σε κάνει να ταξιδεύεις σε παλιότερες εποχες θα προσπαθήσω να δείξω πως γινόταν η ναυσιπλοΐα στη γέφυρά του, ας με διορθώσουν οι καπεταναίοι αν γράφω κάτι λάθος (και ας μου συγχωρέσουν που διαβάζουν γνωστά σε αυτούς πράγματα).

Αρχικά στο μικρό ραφάκι (chart table; ), που διακρίνεται σε εικόνα σε προηγούμενο μύνυμα (Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2713), χαράζεται η πορεία στο χάρτη και με το διπαράλληλο κανόνα μεταφέρεται στο ανεμολόγιο του χάρτη για να βρούμε την πορεία που θα ακολουθηθεί.
Thalis29.jpg

Οπότε προσέχει ο τιμονιέρης να διατηρείται αυτή η πορεία στην πυξίδα, με την επίβλεςψη του Α/Φ (Αξιωματικού Φυλακής).

Thalis30.jpg
Από το ανεμολόγιο του χάρτη που ταξιδεύουμε (στο συγκεκριμένο στην πρώτη εικόνα είναι το μικρό βελάκι που διακρίνεται) ή απο ειδικές καμπύλες πάνω στον χάρτη, βρίσκουμε την απόκλιση (variation).
Στη γέφυρα του πλοίου βρίσκεται το πινακίδιο παρεκτροπών (deviation card). Με συνδυασμό των δυο προηγούμενων ή με οπτική παρατήρηση με διόπτευση ουρανίου σώματος (ανατολή ή δύση ηλίου κ.α.) και διαφόρους υπολογισμούς βρίσκουμε το σφάλμα της πυξίδας (compass error) που πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας για την τήρηση της πορείας.
(ένα εργαλέιο για υπολογισμό της απόκλισης είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα)
Thalis31.jpg
Για να γλιτώσουν από τα σφάλματα της μαγνητικής πυξίδας κάποια στιγμή πριν τον πόλεμο (έψαξα στη σελίδα της εταιρείας http://www.sperrymarine.northropgrum...perry-History/) τοποθετήθηκε μια γυροσκοπική πυξίδα. Η πυξίδα είναι MkXV οπότε λίγο νεότερη από τη MkXIV που πρωτο κατασκευάστηκε το 1934 και τέτοιες είχαν πολά πλοία ανάμεσα σε σε αυτά το Queen Elisabeth, το Queen Mary και παλιότερη της Mk XXIV που έχει το Α/Τ Βέλος πιθανότατα από την κατασκευή του το 1943.
Thalis32.jpg

Και πρεπει να έχει ο τιμονιέρης το νου του και στο ρολόι για τις προγραμματισμένες αλλαγές βάρδιας και ο α/φ για τον έλεγχο της θεσης του πλοίου σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και για τις εγγραφές συμβάντων στο ημερολόγιο του πλοίου
Thalis33.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για την σωστή τήρηση της πορείας πρέπει να γίνεται και εύρεση της θέσης (στίγματος) ώστε να ελέγχεται αν δεν έχει επηραστεία από την έκπτωση (λόγω ανέμου και ρευμάτων) και να γίνονται οι απαραίτητες διορθώσεις ή να γίνονται οι αλλαγές πορείας που χρειάζονται για να φτάσει στον προορισμό του. Επειδή τότε δεν υπήρχε GPS στην ωκεανοπλοΐα η εύρεση του στίγματος γινόταν με την βοήθεια των ουρανίων σωμάτων και του εξάντα.
Thalis34.jpg

Στην ακτοπλοΐα (όπως στα ελληνικά νερά) είναι ευκολότερο να βρει κάποιος το στίγμα του πλοίου  με συνδυασμό παράλλαξης και διόπτευσης γνωστών σημειων της ακτής. Η διόπτευση  με την πυξίδα ή τον επαναλήπτη πυξίδας στην κόντρα γέφυρα δηλαδή από το παλλινόριο  (σκόπευτρο) (φαίνεται δεξιά δίπλα από τον εξάντα και μπροστά από το φακό στην προηγούμενη εικόνα). Που γινόταν συχνά όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στο Ημερολόγιο του Πλοίου.
Thalis35.jpg

Επειδή η πόντιση των καλωδίων χρειάζεται γνώση του βάθους στο Θαλή βλέπουμε και ένα από τα πρώτα ηχοβολιστικά βυθόμετρα της εταιρείας που πρώτη τοποθέτησε τέτοιο σε σκάφος της αμερικάνικης ακτοφυλακής το 1924 (προφανώς αυτό είναι νεότερο). Χαρακτηριστικά γράφει fathometer παρόλο που μετρά το βάθος σε πόδια (όπως γράφει στη πανω μεριά, ανα και δεν διακρίνεται καλά) αφού τότε οι χάρτες έδειχναν τα βάθη σε οργιές (fathoms) (1,8288 m) όπως και μέχρι σήμερα αρκετοί χάρτες του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου (σύμφωνα με την έκδοση του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου NP100 The Mariner's Handbook το 2004 το 82&#37; των χαρτών του είχαν μετατραπεί σε μέτρα). Αργότερα η εταιρεία αυτή κατοχύρωσε το fathometer σαν εμπορική της ονομασία για τα βυθόμετρα αυτά.
Thalis36.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στην ακτοπλοΐα (όπως στα ελληνικά νερά) είναι ευκολότερο να βρει κάποιος το στίγμα του πλοίου  με συνδυασμό παράλλαξης και διόπτευσης γνωστών σημειων της ακτής. Η διόπτευση  με την πυξίδα ή *τον επαναλήπτη πυξίδας στην κόντρα γέφυρα δηλαδή από το παλλινόρι*ο  (σκόπευτρο) (φαίνεται δεξιά δίπλα από τον εξάντα και μπροστά από το φακό στην προηγούμενη εικόνα). Που γινόταν συχνά όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στο Ημερολόγιο του Πλοίου.


Και μια φωτογραφία όπου διακρίνεται σκεπασμένος ο επαναλήπτης πυξίδας στην κόντρα γέφυρα (monkey bridge) και όχι στη βαρδιόλα όπως στα περισσότερα σύγχρονα πλοία.
Thalis37.jpg
Θέλω να ευχαριστήεω το Leo για τις παρατηρήσεις του και τις συμβουλές ώστε να δώσουμε όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια στο θέμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ποτε ειναι ο καιρος του να παει δεξαμενη για τις απαραιτητες εργασιες συντηρησης? Παντως οταν το ειχα επισκεφτει πριν 2 περιπου χρονια, ειχα διαπιστωσει κατι νερα στις σεντινες του, οχι κατι το ιδιαιτερα ανησυχητικο αλλα...


Τελικά όντως έχει νερά στις σεντίνες του. Και τα ύφαλά του θέλουν καθάρισμα. Από ότι μου είπαν τελευταία φορά πήγε δεξαμενή πρι τέσσερα χρόνια και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πάει το Σεπτέμβρη.
Thalis39.jpgThalis38.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο αυτό είναι ένα μνημείο της τεχνολογίας. Μπορούμε να δούμε πως κινούνταν τα πλοία την εποχή που τα πλοία τα κινούσε ο ατμός και φτιάχτηκε την εποχή που ο ατμός άρχιζε να γενικεύεται στην κίνηση των πλοίων. Και όπως και σήμερα υπήρχαν οι ποιοτικόί έλεγχοι και οι δοκιμές ασφαλέιας
Όπως είδαμε πιο πριν το βαπόρι είχε δύο παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές τριπλής εκτόνωσης. Ο ατμός παραγόταν από δύο υδραυλωτούς λέβητες Babcock & Wilcox.
Thalis40.jpg
Thalis41.jpg
Οι λέβητες λειτουργούσαν με πετρέλαιο αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν δούλευαν με πετρέλαιο από τη ναυπήγηση του πλοίου μια και η σχετική ταμπέλα φαίνεται ότι έχει τοποθετηθεί αργότερα.
Thalis42.jpg
Επίσης όπως φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία του καραβιού από το 1909 σε προηγούμενη απάντηση τότε είχε δύο αεραγωγούς πάνω από το στόκολο (λεβητοστάσιο) που σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν οπότε πιθανότατα έκαιγε κάρβουνο που έχει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις οξυγόνου για να καεί. Ίσως οι λέβητες λειτουργούσαν με φυσικό ελκυσμό δηλαδή τα καυσαέρια και ο αέρας που έδινε το οξυγόνο που χρειαζόταν για την καύση κυκλοφορούσαν με φυσικό ρεύμα αέρος. Οι καυστήρες πετρελαίου που υπάρχουν λειτουργούν με τεχνητό ελκυσμό.
Thalis43.jpg

Ο λέβητας είχε πίεση λειτουργίας 150 psi (1034,2 kPa ή 10,2 ατμόσφαιρες) καί όπως φαίνεται στην ταμπέλα του ποιοτικού ελέγχου του εργοστασίου (κι ας είμαστε στην εποχή προ ISO, ISM κ.λπ.) έχει δοκιμαστει για 1,5 φορές την πίεση λειτουργίας δηλαδή 225 psi (1551,3 kPa ή 15,3 ατμόσφαιρες) και αν ίσχυαν οι μετέπειτα αμερικάνικοί κανονισμοί το νερό της δοκιμής είχε θερμοκρασία 150° F (65.5° C).
Thalis66.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε πως παραγόταν ο ατμός και πως κινούσε το καράβι.
όπως είδαμε πριν ο ατμός παράγεται από το καζάνια (λέβητες) στο στόκολο (λεβητοστάσιο).
Η θερμότητα για τον ατμό δίνεται από δύο καυστήρες πετρελαίου σε κάθε λέβητα. Οι καυστήρες είναι τοποθετημένοι στην αντίθετη πλευρά του λέβητα από τη θέση που θα ήταν οι εστίες για να καίγεται κάρβουνο, γεγονός που ίσως δείχνει ότι έχει γίνει μετασκευή για να καίγεται πετρέλαιο και στην αρχή από την αντίθεη πλευρά εκεί που σήμερα είναι μπουλμές ήταν οι θερμαστές που τάιζαν τη φωτιά. Το οξυγόνο που χρειάζεται για την καύση δινόταν με τέχνητό ελκυσμό όπως είδαμε, δηλαδή δημιουργούταν τεχνητό ρεύμα αέρα, που έφτανε στο χώρο καύσης με ανεμιστήρες που διακρίνονται ενσωματωμένοι στους καυστήρες.
Thalis45.jpg
Τα θερμά καυσαέρια από την καύση περνάνε από σωλήνες στους οποίους υπάρχει νερό, όπως το λέει και η ονομασία του λέβητα "υδραυλωτός" δηλαδή με αυλούς νερού. Το νερό στους σωλήνες θερμαίνεται από τη θερμότητα των καυσαερίων όταν αυτά ανεβαίνουν προς την τσιμινιέρα και ατμοποιήται. 
Thalis44.jpg
Ο ατμός συγκεντρώνεται στο ατμοφυλάκιο στο πίσω και πάνω μέρος του λέβητα, όπου υπάρχουν και οι απαραίτητες βαλβίδες ασφαλείας για την περίπτωση που η πίεση του ατμό ξεπεράσει την επιτρεπόμενη ώστε να αποφεχθέι έκρηξη.
Thalis46.jpg
από το ατμοφυλάκιο με το δίκτυο ατμό ο ατμός από τους δύο λέβητες μεταφέρεται στο μηχανοστάσιο.
Thalis47.jpg
Thalis48.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο μηχανοστάσιο ο ατμός φτάνει στις μηχανές.
Thalis49.jpg
Εκεί εκτονώνεται στους τρεις κυλίνδρους της τριπλής εκτόνωσης. Οι κύλινδροι έχουν διαφορετική διάμετρο μια και όταν περνά από κάποιο κύλινδρο ο ατμός χάνει μέρος από την πίεσή του, όπως θυμόμαστε από τη φυσική ή πίεση είναι ο λόγος δύναμη προς επιφάνεια οπότε για να μένει σταθερή η δύναμη που ασκείται όταν μειώνεται η πίεση πρέπει να αυξάνεται η επιφάνεια. Με αυτό τον τρόπο γίνεται καλύτερη εκμετάλλευση της πίεσης του ατμού.
Thalis50.jpg

Έτσι κινούνται τα έμβολα που δίνουν κίνηση στον στρόφαλο και αυτός στους άξονες του πλοίου.
Thalis51.jpg
Thalis52.jpg

Όταν έχει χάσει πια την πίεσή του ο ατμός φεύγει από τις μηχανές προς τον συμπυκνωτή.
Thalis53.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συμπυκνωτή ο ατμός ψύχεται.... 
Thalis54.jpg

...με νερό που αναρροφάται από τη θάλασσα από  βαλβίδα θαλάσσης (sea valve).
Thalis55.jpg

...και αντλείται στο συμπυκνωτή, γύρω από τους σωλήνες του ατμού μέσα σε αυτόν.
Thalis56.jpg

Έτσι ο ατμός υγροποιήται και σαν νερό πια με δίκτυο κάτω από τα πανίολα επιστρέφει στο στόκολο (λεβητοστάσιο) για να ξαναγίνει ατμός και να επαναληφθεί η όλη διαδικασία.
Thalis57.jpg
Thalis58.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επίσης ο ατμός έδινε κίνηση και στο βίτζι στην πλώρη που πόντιζε το καλώδιο. Και όπως έιδαμε είνι μοναδικό δέιγμα τέτοιου μηχανισμού.



> Ο “Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος” έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα να είναι αυτό καθεαυτό ένα Πλωτό Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Μουσείο, διότι, εκτός της παλαιάς κατασκευής του, που αντικατοπτρίζει την τεχνολογία της εποχής του, *εξακολουθεί να έχει μέχρι σήμερα άθικτο τον ατμοκίνητο μηχανισμό της ποντίσεως καλωδίων.*


Thalis59.jpg

Ο μηχανισμός βρίσκεται κάτω από το βίτζι στο καμπούνι.
Thalis60.jpg
Thalis61.jpg

Όπως και τα υπόλοιπα βοηθητικά μηχανήματα του πλοίου όπως αυτή η ατμοκίνητη ηλεκτρομηχανή (παρφανώς αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε από την ντηζελ που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη σελίδα).
Thalis62.jpg

Ή οι ατμοκίνητες αντλίες
Thalis63.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ποτε ειναι ο καιρος του να παει δεξαμενη για τις απαραιτητες εργασιες συντηρησης? Παντως οταν το ειχα επισκεφτει πριν 2 περιπου χρονια, ειχα διαπιστωσει κατι νερα στις σεντινες του, οχι κατι το ιδιαιτερα ανησυχητικο αλλα...





> Τελικά όντως έχει νερά στις σεντίνες του. Και τα ύφαλά του θέλουν καθάρισμα. Από ότι μου είπαν τελευταία φορά πήγε δεξαμενή πρι τέσσερα χρόνια και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πάει το Σεπτέμβρη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4347Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4346


Από ότι φαίνεται αντλήθηκαν τα νερά από τις σεντίνες (η φωτογραφία είναι από το  ίδιο σημείο με το αρχείο 4347). Αλλά το βαπόρι συνεχίζει να  χρειάζεται δεξαμενισμό.

Thalis65.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και τελικά θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό. Σήμερα 22-9-2008 το βαπόρι θα ξεκινήσει κατά τις 10:00 πμ για τη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Με σκοπό να καθαριστούν τα ύφαλα και επισκευές στο σκάφος και τα καταστρόματα.
Όποιος θέλει να δει ένα πλοίο 100 χρονών (99 και κάτι για την ακρίβεια) να πλέει, έστω και ρυμουλκούμενου, ας ετοιμαστεί.... Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Και τελικά θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό. Σήμερα 22-9-2008 το βαπόρι θα ξεκινήσει κατά τις 10:00 πμ για τη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη. Με σκοπό να καθαριστούν τα ύφαλα και επισκευές στο σκάφος και τα καταστρόματα.
> Όποιος θέλει να δει ένα πλοίο 100 χρονών (99 και κάτι για την ακρίβεια) να πλέει, έστω και ρυμουλκούμενου, ας ετοιμαστεί.... Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.


Σε ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη να είσαι καλά, ελπίζουμε να δούμε φώτογραφίες .

----------


## Νaval22

θα τις δείτε αν και είναι παντελώς εκτός των ενδιαφερόντων μου το έβγαλα μερικές φώτο
100_6390.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Σε ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη να είσαι καλά, ελπίζουμε να δούμε φώτογραφίες .


Oι φωτογραφίες ήρθαν αγαπητέ Νίκο.

*Το ιστορικότατο Κ/Π Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος.Μικρή μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη 27-9-2008.*

*Αφιερώνονται οι φωτό στον Espero,Ellinis,Roi και σε όλα τα μέλη του forum.*

5.JPG









5 (2).JPG

*Kαι μία λήψη κοντινή....* :Wink: 

5 (3).JPG

----------


## dimitris

Ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη στον φιλο *polykas* και *Roi* που τις προηγουμενες ημερες μου ειχαν ζητησει φωτογραφιες απο το πλοιο στην δεξαμενη και δεν προλαβα να το φωτογραφισω λογο επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων :Sad: 
και ενα μεγαλο Ευχαριστω για τις φωτογραφιες που μας προσφερουν!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον καλό μας φίλο polyka για την εκπληκτική φωτογράφηση του περίφημου καλωδιακού του ΟΤΕ "Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος".
Πλοίο άνω των των 100 ετών.
Τέτοια πλοία δεν συναντά κανείς συχνά.
Πιθανότατα, μάλιστα τη χρονιά αυτή να ζήσουμε μετά το "θαλή" έναν ακόμα ιστορικό δεξαμενισμό. 
Αυτό που κάνει ο φίλος polykas με τις δεξαμενές είναι πραγματικά σπουδαίο.
Και αρχίζει θυμίζει τον έσπερο και τις αναζητήσεις του στα λιμάνια όλης της χώρας.
Χάρη στους δύο αυτούς φίλους μπορούμε να θαυμάζουμε μοναδικές εικόνες, απίστευτης ομορφιάς. 
Φίλε Παναγιώτη, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όσα ανεβάζεις.
Η αγάπη σου για το πλοίο είναι μοναδική και οι γνώσεις σου απεριόριστες. 
Νομίζω ότι μια επίσκεψη στο Θαλή, όταν με το καλό επιστρέψει στη θέση του, θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα. 
Και ξεναγός μας θα θέλαμε να είναι ο Παναγιώτης. 
Φίλε Δημήτρη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη. Αλίμονο!
Απλά, όποιος μπορεί και περνά από τις δεξαμενές, ας βγάζει και καμιά φωτογραφία ... 

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό που με τραβάει σε αυτό το βαπόρι είναι ο θαυμασμός μου για τους ανθρώπους που δούλεψαν σε αυτό 100 χρόνια (ένας αιώνας!) τώρα... Που ανησύχησαν σε φουρτούνες  (αν και στην Ελλάδα πόδιζε όταν είχε καιρό όπως διαβάζουμε στο ημερολόγιο), που ξενύχτησαν να φτιάξουν βλάβες...
Ομολογώ δεν με εντυπωσίαζε όταν το έβλεπα απέξω απλώς ήξερα ότι ίσως χαρη στο καράβι αυτό και το πλήρωμά του απέκτησαν τηλέφωνο πολλά νησιά της Ελλάδας.
Όταν μπήκα μέσα όμως ήταν σαν να πήγα πήσω στο χρόνο στους ναυτικούς των παλιότερων εποχών, στις παλινδρομικές ατμημηχανές, στη ναυσιπλοςα χωρίς GPS, στις σπαρτιάτικες καμπίνες και στο μηχανοστάσιο χωρίς κλιματισμό... και έτσι θέλησα να μοιραστώ αυτή την αίσθηση με τους φίλους εδώ μέσα, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα....

Δεν έχω αντίρηση για την επίσκεψη, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει μάλλον Κυριακή πρωί...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα είναι πολύ όμορφη η επίσκεψη μας, μια Κυριακή πρωΐ στο Τροκαντερό.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παναγιώτη.
Ένας αιώνας ζωής είναι αυτός...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με το δεξαμενισμό καθαρίστηκαν τα ύφαλα (είδαμε στις φωτογραφίες των φίλων σε τι κατάσταση ήταν) κι έγιναν επισκευές σε χτυπήματα (φάινεται ένα τέτοι στη φωτογραφία του Stefanos_p). 'Έτσι τη Δευτέρα 29-9-2008 θα πλέει ξανά...
Thalis67.jpg

Thalis68.jpg

Thalis69.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να το αναγνωρίσω δημόσια ότι το προσωπικό του Ναυτικού Μουσείου Αιγαίου διατηρεί το πλοίο σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
Όταν θα τελειώσουν κι υπόλοιπες εργασίες μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε μια επίσκεψη και να συνεννοηθούμε με το μουσείο ώστε να δούμε όλους τους χώρους.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_"Κουφός ο Σάλαχ, το κατάστρωμα σαρώνει._
_- Μ' ένα ξυστρί καθάρισέ με απ΄τη μοράβια._
_Μα είν' κάτι πιο βαθύ που με λερώνει._
_- Γιε μου, πού πας; - Μάνα, θα πάω με τα καράβια"__"Οι εφτά νάνοι στο s/s Cyrenia"_ 
_Φίλε Παναγιώτη, δεν είναι απλά όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες._
_Είναι κάτι πολύ παραπάνω._
_Είναι μαγικές και ονειρικές._
_Γιατί δείχνουν αγάπη._
_Αγάπη σε ένα πλοίο 102 ετών._
_Αγάπη σε ένα σκαρί βγαλμένο, κυριολεκτικά, από μια άλλη εποχή._
_Να είσαι καλά._

----------


## polykas

*Κoυκλί έγινε.¶ντε τώρα να παίρνει σειρά το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.*

----------


## vinman

Όντως έγινε κουκλί!!
Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο τέλος του μήνα κλέινουν 100 χρόνια από τότε που πρωτοταξίδεψε αφού παραδόθηκε από το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω κουίζ στο θέμα του S/S Hellas Liberty:


> Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι ξερει καποιος μια που μιλαμε για αξονα και προπελα αν υπαρχει ο αξωνας και λειπει μονο ο tail shuft  η ολοκληρος απο το τουνελι? Και κατι απο παλια σαν κουιζ, σημερα ο μηχανικος στην κωλοτσεπη εχει φακο και γαλικο, τοτε ειχε βαριοπουλα και λοσταρι γιατι?





> Η βαριοπουλα ηταν για να χτυπανε τα rods των ατμοσυρτων και το λοσταρι για να ξεκολανε τα εβολα απο τα βοηθητικα μηχανηματα γιατι ως γνωστον ολλα ηταν παλινδρομικα


Ας δούμε μία όψη της δεξιάς μηχανής που σε πρώτο πλάνι έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ένα ρόντ ατμοσύρτη χωρίς να έιμαι σίγουρος.


Για τα βηθητικά που και σε αυτό ήταν ατμοκίνητα έχουμε συζητήσει παλίοτερα:



> Επίσης ο ατμός έδινε κίνηση και στο βίτζι στην πλώρη που πόντιζε το καλώδιο. Και όπως έιδαμε είνι μοναδικό δέιγμα τέτοιου μηχανισμού.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4801
> 
> Ο μηχανισμός βρίσκεται κάτω από το βίτζι στο καμπούνι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4802
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4803
> 
> Όπως και τα υπόλοιπα βοηθητικά μηχανήματα του πλοίου όπως αυτή η ατμοκίνητη ηλεκτρομηχανή (παρφανώς αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε από την ντηζελ που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη σελίδα).
> ...

----------


## Αλμυ!

panagiwth, h douleia pou exeis kanei einai para polu kalh.. einai ena karavi pou tha mporouse na to melethsei kapoios apo polles pleures. oi plhrofories pou mas dineis einai shmantikes kai gia to mhxanostsio kai gia ton tropo nausiploias. pisteuw pragmatika oti aksizei to kopo na to episkefthei kapoios kai na antikrisei apo konta ola auta pou mas perigrafeis..  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τη δεκαετία του 60, όταν ο Θαλής ήταν ακόμη ενεργός και που στο Ξαβέρι πρυμνοδετούσανε φορτηγά. Πρωτού σηκωθούν οι πολυκατοικίες που "κόντυναν" το Χατζηκυριάκιο και πρωτού προστεθούν οι "παγόδες".

Image1.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον καλό μας φίλο polyka για την εκπληκτική φωτογράφηση του περίφημου καλωδιακού του ΟΤΕ "Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος".
> Πλοίο άνω των των 100 ετών.
> Τέτοια πλοία δεν συναντά κανείς συχνά.
> Πιθανότατα, μάλιστα τη χρονιά αυτή να ζήσουμε μετά το "θαλή" έναν ακόμα ιστορικό δεξαμενισμό. 
> Αυτό που κάνει ο φίλος polykas με τις δεξαμενές είναι πραγματικά σπουδαίο.
> Και αρχίζει θυμίζει τον έσπερο και τις αναζητήσεις του στα λιμάνια όλης της χώρας.
> Χάρη στους δύο αυτούς φίλους μπορούμε να θαυμάζουμε μοναδικές εικόνες, απίστευτης ομορφιάς. 
> Φίλε Παναγιώτη, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όσα ανεβάζεις.
> Η αγάπη σου για το πλοίο είναι μοναδική και οι γνώσεις σου απεριόριστες. 
> ...


Antoni

Here is a short article in _Eleu0eria_ of December 19, 1948. It is thanking publicly _Thalis o Milisios_ for doing all the renovation of the submerged cables after the union of Dodecanissos with Greece

19481219 Thalis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aπό τη δεκαετία του 60, όταν ο Θαλής ήταν ακόμη ενεργός και που στο Ξαβέρι πρυμνοδετούσανε φορτηγά. Πρωτού σηκωθούν οι πολυκατοικίες που "κόντυναν" το Χατζηκυριάκιο και πρωτού προστεθούν οι "παγόδες". Image1.jpg
> πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ


Antoni

Here are some other older photos of *Thalis O Milisios* (Length 142 ft Width 32 ft Gross tonnage          601 tons) that you may have not noticed.

Thalis O Milisios.jpg
Source:http://atlantic-cable.com/CableCos/USMilitary/index.htm



> 





> Photographed by David Watson in Kalamata,                June 1975, from the deck of CS _ John W. Mackay_  while off-loading the spare cable for   the AEGEUS (Greece - Crete) system. David notes that the _Thalis O. Milissios_ was the oldest cable ship still in   operation at that time, and  was just getting underway to go out on a   repair.




And you are of course mentioned personally here!  http://patriot.net/~eastlnd2/army-amps.htm

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτογραφία του ΘΑΛΗ του ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΥ, σημαιοστολισμένου στον Πειραιά, με την ευκαιρία των Ποσειδωνίων του 1996.

----------


## Naias II

Από την επίσκεψη του ναυτιλία στις 24-05-09.

meeting nautilia 24-05-09 101.jpg

meeting nautilia 24-05-09 028.jpg

meeting nautilia 24-05-09 079.jpg

Στα αριστερά ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ
meeting nautilia 24-05-09 040.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Naias II Παρα πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!!

----------


## Naias II

Μαζί με το ΒΕΛΟΣ

meeting nautilia 24-05-09 104.jpg

----------


## visitor

Και μια φωτογραφεία του _Θαλής_ από την εποχή πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα, όταν ονομαζόταν (καθόλου τυχαία) _Joseph  Henry__. (Πηγή:_ “Cableships and Submarine Cables” by K.R. Haigh)





Αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε αρχεία που αναφέρουν κάποιες αποστολές του πλοίου, πατήστε εδώ, εδώ  και εδώ.



Συγγνώμη για τα ελληνικά μου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και μια φωτογραφεία του _Θαλής_ από την εποχή πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα, όταν ονομαζόταν (καθόλου τυχαία) _Joseph Henry__. (Πηγή:_ “Cableships and Submarine Cables” by K.R. Haigh)


Moυ φαίνεται οτι το φουγάρο ήταν τότε ψηλότερο ή με ξεγελάει η οπτική γωνία? Μια φορά το ντοκουμέντο είναι εξαιρετικό και σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## visitor

> Αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε αρχεία που αναφέρουν κάποιες αποστολές του πλοίου, πατήστε εδώ, εδώ  και εδώ.


... και εδώ !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στπ ένθετο κόμικς 9 της χτεσινής (22-8-2009) Σαββατιάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας υπήρε μια ιστορία που διαδραματίζεται σε ένα παλίο εμπορικό πλοίο είναι προφανές ότι οι σχεδιαστές χρησιμοποίησαν σαν "μοντέλο" το Θαλή. Να μη ζει ο Hugo Pratt να τον δει να βλέπαμε και τον Corto Malteze στη γέφυρά του :Sad: : 
Comic1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Παναγιώτη*, πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ.

Είναι εξαιρετικός ο συνδυασμός του *"Θαλή"* με τον *Ugo Pratt* και τον *Corto Maltese.*

Ο* "Θαλής"* ταιριάζει γάντι στον Corto.
Μια απλοϊκή σκέψη είναι να βρούμε κάποιον που αγαπά τον Corto και να τον πάμε στο "Θαλή".
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο Corto θα ξεκινήσει τότε και πάλι ένα ταξίδι για .....

Κάπου κοντά, βέβαια, βλέπω και εσένα σ' ενα ταξίδι στις νότιες θάλασσες ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αρχειο του τοτε (δεκαετια 1970) λεγομενου _Εθνικου Ιδρυματος Ραδιοφωνιας και Τηλεορασεως_ εχει ενα ωραιο κομματι για επισκευες του Θαλη
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

K/Π *Θαλης ο Μιλησιος*...Τροκαντερο 28-10-2009. 

PHOTO 101.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν θυμάμαι εάν ήταν το 1965 ή το 1966 όταν το Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος πόντιζε καλώδια σύνδεσης της Υδρας με την Πελοπόννησο απέναντι. Αυτό όμως που θυμάμαι είναι 4 η ώρα το πρωϊ βγήκαμε για ψάρεμα με ένα μικρό βαρκάκι από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας ο πατέρας μου, ένας θείος μου Ιταλός, ένας φίλος και εγώ 10 ετών τότε. Επειδή είχε ρεύματα και έπρεπε να βάζουμε την μηχανή μπροστά κάθε λίγο και θα τρομάζαμε τα ψάρια, ρίξαμε ένα σχοινί στο πλήρωμα του Θαλή που ηταν αρόδο και μας έδεσε στην πρύμη και έτσι συνεχίσαμε το ψάρεμα μέχρι που ανέτειλε ο ήλιος και φύγαμε. Θυμάμαι έντονα το όμορφο πλοίο και ακόμα πιό έντονα τον χαρακτηριστικό βόμβο που έκαναν οι γεννήτριές του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν θυμάμαι εάν ήταν το 1965 ή το 1966 όταν το Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος πόντιζε καλώδια σύνδεσης της Υδρας με την Πελοπόννησο απέναντι. Αυτό όμως που θυμάμαι είναι 4 η ώρα το πρωϊ βγήκαμε για ψάρεμα με ένα μικρό βαρκάκι από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας ο πατέρας μου, ένας θείος μου Ιταλός, ένας φίλος και εγώ 10 ετών τότε. Επειδή είχε ρέματα και έπρεπε να βάζουμε την μηχανή μπροστά κάθε λίγο και θα τρομάζαμε τα ψάρια, ρίξαμε ένα σχοινί στο πλήρωμα του Θαλή που ηταν αρόδο και μας έδεσε στην πρύμη και έτσι συνεχίσαμε το ψάρεμα μέχρι που ανέτειλε ο ήλιος και φύγαμε. Θυμάμαι έντονα το όμορφο πλοίο και ακόμα πιό έντονα τον χαρακτηριστικό βόμβο που έκαναν οι γεννήτριές του.


Ευχαριστουμε... Και ετσι μας αποκαλυπτεις την ηλικια σου

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μα Νικολα δεν την κρύβω. Ισα-ίσα που όλο αναφέρω εμπειρίες και εικόνες από τις δεκαετίες 60 και 70 με μεγάλη νοσταλγία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Κ/Π* Θαλης ο Μιλησιος*... Τροκαντερο 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 104.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Κ/Π* Θαλης ο Μιλησιος*... Τροκαντερο 28-10-2009.
> 
> PHOTO 104.jpg


_Aπίθανη φωτογραφία και με σημαιάκια παρακαλώ._

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη φωτογραφία του *T.S.S. APOLLON*  βλέπουμε τις εργασίες συντήρησης που είναι σε εξέλιξη στο πάνω κατάστρωμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν θυμάμαι εάν ήταν το 1965 ή το 1966 όταν το Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος πόντιζε καλώδια σύνδεσης της Υδρας με την Πελοπόννησο απέναντι. Αυτό όμως που θυμάμαι είναι 4 η ώρα το πρωϊ βγήκαμε για ψάρεμα με ένα μικρό βαρκάκι από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας ο πατέρας μου, ένας θείος μου Ιταλός, ένας φίλος και εγώ 10 ετών τότε. Επειδή είχε ρεύματα και έπρεπε να βάζουμε την μηχανή μπροστά κάθε λίγο και θα τρομάζαμε τα ψάρια, ρίξαμε ένα σχοινί στο πλήρωμα του Θαλή που ηταν αρόδο και μας έδεσε στην πρύμη και έτσι συνεχίσαμε το ψάρεμα μέχρι που ανέτειλε ο ήλιος και φύγαμε. Θυμάμαι έντονα το όμορφο πλοίο και ακόμα πιό έντονα τον χαρακτηριστικό βόμβο που έκαναν οι γεννήτριές του.


Μάλλον επισκεύαζαν το καλώδιο που σημειώνεται με την δεξιά κυματιστή γραμμή στον παρακάτω χάρτη (η αριστερή πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρικά καλώδια).

Την ατμοκίνητη γεννήτρια την είδαμε εδώ και την ντηζελικίνητη που πιθανότατα τοποθετήθηκε αργότερα για να μη χρειάζεται να είναι αναμένο καζάνι για να έχει ρεύμα το βαπόρι την είδαμε εδώ.
Hydramap.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παναγιώτη, μαλλον πόντιζαν τα καλώδια. Η Ύδρα μέχρι το 1965-66 δεν είχε ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα παρά μόνο γεννήτριες οι οποίες έσβηναν στις 23:00 το βράδυ και τις οποίες θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σημνατική πληροφορία φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA. Δείχνει την προσφορά του πληρώματος του πλοίο στους κατοίκους των νησιών. Και αν δεν είχες η Ύδρα, που είνια περίπου 35 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Πειραιά, τηλέφωνα το 1965 ας φανταστούμε τι γινόταν με τα πιο απομακρυσμένα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Παναγιώτη στον ναυτικό χάρτη της Ύδρας που ανέβασες τα αριστερά καλώδια που καταλήγουν στον όρμο Βλυχό είναι της ΔΕΗ και τα δεξιά που καταλήγουν στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας είναι ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ ότι πρέπει να καταλήγει κάπου ανάμεσα λιμάνι και τα Καμίνια. Με την ευκαιρία να κάνω και μια δίορθωση στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα στη φράση:



> Μάλλον επισκεύαζαν το καλώδιο που σημειώνεται με την δεξιά κυματιστή γραμμή στον παρακάτω χάρτη (η αριστερή πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρικά καλώδια).


Μια και σωστότερο είναι "κάπου κοντά στην δεξιά κυματιστή γραμμή". Μια και το σύμβολο _ι_ στη γραμμή δείχνει ότι επισημάινεται η περιοχή των καλωδίων και όχι τα ίδια τα καλώδια. Αλλά με δεδομένο ότι τα τηλεφωνικά ΄καλώδια πρέπει να έχουν κάποια απόστα ση ασφαλέιας από τα ηλεκτρικά (για να μην τα μπερδέψει κάποιος σε περίπτωση επισκευής) πρ΄πει να έιναι κάπου στη δεξιά μεριά της περιοχής.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ολοκληρώνονται σιγά σιγά οι εργασίες συντήρησης στα καταστρώματα, αντικαταστάθηκαν λαμαρίνες που είχαν σκουριάσει και ήταν πηγή διαρροών και μπήκε καινούρια ξυλεία.

----------


## Express Pigasos

οταν δεξαμενιστηκε πριν λιγους μηνες στη μικρη του Βασιλειαδη...

thalis o milisios.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Thalis o Milisios.jpgΣτον Φλοίσβο κ πίσω του το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## τοξοτης

*SS Joseph Henry

*Εκτός λάθους μου και επειδή δε το είδα πουθενά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι το σωστό.

Joseph Henry_1.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/boston_...n/photostream/

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του ΟΛΠ φαίνεται και ο "Θαλής" όταν είχε ακόμη κίτρινο-μπεζ χρώμα στο φουγάρο του.

thalis.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχα δει εν υπηρεσία στην Τζιά το 1987 ή 1988. Δε νομίζω να πέφτω έξω αλλά οι γνώστες ας μου πουν αν ήταν σε υπηρεσία εκείνα τα χρόνια.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πλοιο συμμετείχε και στην ποντιση καλωδίων με δέσμες οπτικών ινών, στο τηλεσκόπιο Νερτινων ανοιχτά της Πυλου σε βάθος 3.500 - 4.000 μέτρα, το πείραμα είχε την κωδική ονομασία Νεστορας, που ειναι το μεγαλύτερο παγκοσμίως και μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν το τελευταίο του έργο σαν καλωδιακό γύρω στο 1998.
Μεγάλο έργο πρόσφερε στις επικοινωνίες της Χώρας μας!!

----------


## Ellinis

To πρώτο ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ παροπλίστηκε από τον ΟΤΕ γύρω στο 1983. Αυτό που αναφέρεται πρέπει να ήταν λογικά το ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ ΙΙ που το αντικατέστησε. 
_Εδώ_ θα βρείτε και μια σύντομα παρουσίαση του ιστορικού του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Κ/Π Θαλης ο Μιλησιος στο Τροκαντερο 28-10-2015

_PA280126.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ
Ειδα κάπου μια αναφορα του T.S.S.APOLLON, στο παλαιοτερο καλωδιακο πλοιο και σας παρουσιαζω φωτογραφιες που έχω βγαλει απο οταν ηταν στη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη. Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι στο σωστο θεμα.

P1010140.jpg P1010154.jpg P1010158.jpg

----------


## george123

Θα σε στεναχωρήσω λίγο, αλλά αυτό το πλοίο δε μου κάνει και πολύ για καλωδιακό καθώς, τουλάχιστόν από το σημείο που τράβηξες τις φωτογραφίες, δε διαθέτει τη κατάλληλη υποδομή. Για κάποιο Τ/Ρ φαίνεται αν και υπάρχει καλωδιακό με όνομα ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο στις φωτό του φίλου NIKOSKO από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη σαφώς και είναι το ιστορικό καλωδιακό ατμόπλοιο _“ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ”_. Διακρίνεται δε ξεκάθαρα κατάπλωρα (στην πρώτη φωτό) και ο μηχανισμός πόντισης καλωδίων.

Το πολυσέλιδο και αναλυτικό θέμα του πλοίου στο φόρουμ βρίσκεται _ΕΔΩ_, και με πολλές φωτογραφίες (ενεργές από την τέταρτη σελίδα και μετά).

----------


## george123

Οφείλω να πω τότε ότι παρανόησα και η πρώτη φωτογραφία με παρέπεμπε σε εργάτη άγκυρας κάποιου Τ/Ρ. Όντως είναι το ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ αφού η τεχνολογία του μηχανισμού πόντισης καλωδίων ανήκει σε περασμένες εποχές.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Ένα απο τα μέρη που πάω οταν θέλω να χαλαρώσω είναι στο ναυτικό Πάρκο . Με τις τραγικές ώρες λειτουργίας του Πάρκου είναι πλύ δύσκολο και ιδίως μιας και με γεμμάτο τουρισμό σε περίδο τουριστική δεν τροποποιούντε καθόλου . Όπως και να έχει πάντα μα πάντα κάθομαι και το ζαχαρώνω αυτό το πλοίο γιατι έχει πολλές καραβολατρικές όψεις . Δυστυχώς ειναι και αυτό μη επισκέψιμο πράγμα που το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο . P1140459.jpgP1140466.jpgP1140537.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εικόνα από ένα φιλμάκι του 1948 με το καλωδιακό ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ να ξεχωρίζει.

thalis 1948.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ιστορικό πλοίο απ' τις 14 έως τις 20 Δεκεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τις καθιερωμένες εργασίες συντήρησής του.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε στην αμερική ως JOSEPH HENRY

joseph henry 1.jpg joseph henry 21.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## sv1xv

Thalis o Milissios at Phaleron par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ο Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος και η Ευαγγελίστρια στο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, φωτογραφία από τον Αβέρωφ (2011). Στο βάθος αριστερά το Βέλος.

----------

